# problema prima installazione gentoo

## alessandro95

salve , ho scaricato la livecd di gentoo quella di 119mb , ho controllato che non fosse "scadente" , ho masterizzato il cd, l'ho inserito , ho premuto invio ed è partito , ha fatto tutti i suoi caricamenti , poi ad un tratto si è fermato e mi è comparsa na scritta in rosso "livecd#_" il trattino lampeggiava , suppongo dovevo iniziare a srivere , ma la tastiera non mi ha funzionato , fino a 5 secondi prima si perchè ho premuto invio!! poi adesso sembra essere andato in stembay (schermo nero , ma il pc è acceso ) se muovo il mous non funziona !!!!cosa faccio?

----------

## ago

se hai problemi con il livecd di gentoo puoi usare qualsiasi altro livecd...è la medesima cosa...

P.S.l'unica cosa che manca negli altri livecd credo sia mirrorselect,ma puoi comodamente risolvere inserendo

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS
```

 e 

```
SYNC
```

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> ma la tastiera non mi ha funzionato , fino a 5 secondi prima si perchè ho premuto invio!!

 hai una tastiera usb o ps2?

scusa la domanda, perché queste cose non dovrebbero succedere, ma evidentemente il cd non ha caricato il driver per la tastiera.

il fatto che funzionasse prima non ha importanza. nella fase di avvio, la tastiera è riconosciuta da un sistema operativo minimale che non è linux.

in questi casi, quella di ago88 è la soluzione più efficace. usare un qualunque altro cd linux fatto meglio.

ma se vuoi insistere con il livecd originale, prova a leggere le opzioni fornite in avvio.

prima di premere invio, voglio dire. tutti i cdrom mettono a disposizione alcune opzioni per adattare la procedura di boot all'hardware sottostante. bisogna leggere e provare.

----------

## alessandro95

ma aspettate un sec.....non è che non funziona perchè io ho masterizzato il cd con cdburner? sulla guida che ho letto dopo (uff non avevo visto quella parte) ho letto che per masterizzare ci vuole cdrecord oppure k3b(però è solo per linux) ma non trovo il download per cdrecord.....

----------

## alessandro95

aaaah poi un altra cosa che non vi ho detto , sulla guida c'è scritto "Dovrebbe comparire una graziosa schermata con il logo di Gentoo Linux."

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=2

ma a me come metto il cd mi compaiono solo 4 pinguini in alto a sinistra con i vari caricamenti in basso

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> ma aspettate un sec.....non è che non funziona perchè io ho masterizzato il cd con cdburner? 

 

no. il cd si avvia e tu hai controllato che è consistente.

questa è una buona lettura per affrancarsi dai masterizzatori grafici.

il problema che hai incontrato è un difetto di riconoscimento dell'hardware. non è colpa tua.

se sei fortunato lo puoi aggirare come ti ho detto, altrimenti puoi cambiare cdrom.

----------

## alessandro95

ho messo il cd è partito , ha fato il caricamento mezzo viola , mezzo bianco , tutto molto bello ,con una scritta al centro gentoo linux , poi mi ha portato al desktop , kde , li maus non funziona , ma apparte il maus non funziona neanche la tastiera come detto in precedenza , e ancora una cosa , io ,non voglio kde  ma gnome

----------

## alessandro95

ma non è che devo scaricare la x86 e non la amd64? , non so , io ho processore quod core 4800 , ram 4GB , scheda video ati radeon 4830 , scheda madre P5Q , il processore è un intel , apposta mesà che devo scaricare la x86.......

PS: leggete anche il post sopra questo......

----------

## spillo

potrai installare il desktop enviroment che preferisci, non preoccupart  :Wink:  E la versione amd64 è giusta. Se usi la live di un altra distro funziona la tastiera? Puoi usarla tranquillamente, la avvii e seigui normalmente l'handbook  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Non c'entra nulla il fatto che hai un processore intel allora l'architettura è x86. 

Va bene amd64. I processori Intel ora li fanno a 64 bit.

Prova con questo cd. Ma fai attenzione, il cd per default avvia una distro con supporto x86. Tu per sicurezza seleziona quella per amd64 o x86_64. Ovvero scrivi "rescue64" quando trovi la scritta "boot:".

In pratica non è altro che una live cd di Gentoo, che puoi provare come alternativa.

Una volta che funziona tutto, sperando anche la tastiera, procedi con la normale installazione spiegata nella documentazione ufficiale.

Inoltre.. tu vuoi Gnome? Ad installazione terminata, invece di KDE installati Gnome. Qual'è il problema?  :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

 *spillo wrote:*   

> potrai installare il desktop enviroment che preferisci, non preoccupart  E la versione amd64 è giusta. Se usi la live di un altra distro funziona la tastiera? Puoi usarla tranquillamente, la avvii e seigui normalmente l'handbook 

 

si se uso un altra distro , adesempio inserisco il cd di saby  , ubutnu , la tastiera ed il maus funzionano perfettamente

----------

## fbcyborg

E allora usa quello di sabayon, oppure quello che ti ho detto io! 

No?

----------

## spillo

appunto  :Wink:  e ti prego, mouse, non maus  :Razz: 

----------

## alessandro95

una cosa strana , prima funzionava benissimo il mouse , con sabayon , pensavo fosse gentoo che non mi faceva funzionare il mouse ,ma ho provato ad riavviare il pc , e non posso accedere al bios , quindi è la mia tastiera ed il mio mouse che non vanno , (molto strano) xchè ho provato a cambiare batterie ma niente , neanche nei bios!!!!!! mi ha fatto qualcosa gentoo , vi prego ditemi che non è così se no mia madre mi ammazza!!!!!

----------

## spillo

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> una cosa strana , prima funzionava benissimo il mouse , con sabayon , pensavo fosse gentoo che non mi faceva funzionare il mouse ,ma ho provato ad riavviare il pc , e non posso accedere al bios , quindi è la mia tastiera ed il mio mouse che non vanno , (molto strano) xchè ho provato a cambiare batterie ma niente , neanche nei bios!!!!!! mi ha fatto qualcosa gentoo , vi prego ditemi che non è così se no mia madre mi ammazza!!!!!

 non può averti fatto niente gentoo... tranquillo  :Wink:  provato a cambiarle? o su un altro pc?

----------

## alessandro95

su un altro pc non posso , sto provando a mettere il cd di ubuntu e vediamo se il mouse e la tastiera vanno , domanda: se funzionano?

----------

## alessandro95

funziona tutto con il disco di ubuntu , ma io non voglio installare nessuna altra distro , voglio gentoooooooooooooo.!!!!!!!!uffffffff. come faccio?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> come faccio?

 

Leggere i post precedenti intanto no eh?

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Prova con questo cd. Ma fai attenzione, il cd per default avvia una distro con supporto x86. Tu per sicurezza seleziona quella per amd64 o x86_64. Ovvero scrivi "rescue64" quando trovi la scritta "boot:".

 

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> funziona tutto con il disco di ubuntu , ma io non voglio installare nessuna altra distro , voglio gentoooooooooooooo.!!!!!!!!uffffffff. come faccio?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

niente paura.

sei un po' sbarcato sulla luna e ti serve del tempo per capire dove ti trovi.

qui non siamo su windows che per installare windows ci vuole il cd di windows.

qui non siamo su ubuntu che per installare ubuntu ci vuole il cd di ubuntu.

qui non siamo su suse che per installare suse ci vuole il cd di suse.

per installare gentoo si parte con un qualunque kernel linux.

e pochi strumenti minimali. per esempio i driver della tastiera.

se per un motivo xyz non ti vanno i driver della tastiera ti puoi cercare un qualunque kernel con i driver a posto, da qualunque altro sistema.

se desideri assolutamente partire da un cd minimale gentoo (ma, ripeto, non c'è alcuna ragione per farlo) cerca una versione diversa tra queste. inoltre, puoi provare ad attivare al boot l'opzione scandelay, come consigliato tra le opzioni hardware.

----------

## Onip

segui l'handbook e installa usando come partenza il cd di ubuntu invece del minimal di gentoo

----------

